# Ostrich Oil



## Hazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Soap - 5% ostrich oil 
HP and superfatted with ostrich and hemp
Balm - 30%
Lotion - 10%

eta: Oops! I didn't realize how blurry the pics were until I posted them. I also should have used the lotion before I took the pictures. My fingers look so dry. 

And fat, too. My fingers aren't fat; although, the rest of me is.


----------



## Lin (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice! And your fingers don't look fat  Thats just what anyones fingers look like so close up.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Feb 11, 2014)

Excellent job, Hazel!  I really need to get busy.  

What you need is an after picture, so we can see how wonderful the lotion works


----------



## newbie (Feb 12, 2014)

Your fingers do look dry though. All of your products look pretty **** good to me, especially as I sit through the coldest and thus lowest humidity winter I remember. My hands are so dry right now- they are screaming for some of that luscious looking lotion!!! What do you think about the ostrich oil?


----------



## Relle (Feb 12, 2014)

Better get that lotion into those fingers of yours Hazel. Alligator skin .


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Feb 12, 2014)

Just awesome. I just got my 1st bottle of emu oil and you've inspired me to get to it. I mean, they're both flightless hand puppet birds right?  Hemp and ostrich sounds lush.  Your lotion looks fantastic.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm sorry I just made it back to this topic. I've been busy with other things and I'm now playing catch up with the forum. 

Lin - That's sweet of you to say my fingers aren't fat. However, they have gotten bigger over the years (arthritis :shh.

Pepsi Girl - I should take a pic of my fingers after using the lotion. I also thought the other day that I should do a comparison picture of the lather. I found an old guest sized soap of the closest recipe I have to this one. I thought it would be interesting to see the difference. The one with ostrich oil is creamier.

newbie - This has been a rough winter on my skin. I've been constantly using lotion on my hands. I did use the ostrich balm today and it helped a lot more since it's a higher percentage of oil plus it's greasier, too. It takes longer to soak in so it does seem to be more protection for my skin. Of course, drinking more water would help but I just have a hard time drinking it in the winter. I'd much rather be drinking hot liquids. I really like the ostrich oil especially on my face. It may not really be doing anything other than softening my skin but it does make the wrinkles less noticeable. I like dabbing a little of straight ostrich oil around my eyes. The oil has a slight odor but it's easily covered by EOs and FOs. 

Relle - Alligator skin? Okay, that's just mean. My fingers don't look _*that*_ bad. 

Derpina - Thank you! I'd like to hear how the emu oil turns out for you. I like the combination of hemp and ostrich but I think I'll try sunflower in the next batch. It would be good for a comparison.


----------



## Hamid (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi. How do I make ostrich oil lotion?


----------



## artemis (Jan 26, 2020)

Hamid said:


> Hi. How do I make ostrich oil lotion?



Most people in this thread haven't been around in a while and aren't likely to respond. I think you will get helpful answers if you start a new thread with your question.


----------



## Hamid (Jan 26, 2020)

artemis said:


> Most people in this thread haven't been around in a while and aren't likely to respond. I think you will get helpful answers if you start a new thread with your question.


Ok. thanks


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2020)

Use it to replace any oil in your lotion formula


----------



## Hamid (Jan 26, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Use it to replace any oil in your lotion formula


Hi. What is the best formulation of the lotion? Thankful


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 26, 2020)

There is no one best lotion. The particular formulation that will be best for you will depend on your goals for the lotion and your personal preferences. 

If you do not know much about lotionmaking, here is a book that will get you started right -- http://www.annelwatson.com/books/Lotionmaking.html  It comes in an e-book version as well as in print. The author has many tested recipes in this book for you to choose from.


----------



## Hamid (Jan 27, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> There is no one best lotion. The particular formulation that will be best for you will depend on your goals for the lotion and your personal preferences.
> 
> If you do not know much about lotionmaking, here is a book that will get you started right -- http://www.annelwatson.com/books/Lotionmaking.html  It comes in an e-book version as well as in print. The author has many tested recipes in this book for you to choose from.


ok. thankful

But I live in Iran and because of the boycott I can't use my credit card to buy the book. Is there any other way to teach lotion?


DeeAnna said:


> There is no one best lotion. The particular formulation that will be best for you will depend on your goals for the lotion and your personal preferences.
> 
> If you do not know much about lotionmaking, here is a book that will get you started right -- http://www.annelwatson.com/books/Lotionmaking.html  It comes in an e-book version as well as in print. The author has many tested recipes in this book for you to choose from.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hamid said:


> ok. thankful
> 
> But I live in Iran and because of the boycott I can't use my credit card to buy the book. Is there any other way to teach lotion?



You can search the forum here some have shared recipes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 27, 2020)

I will lend you a copy of the electronic book, if you want. If you would like to do this, please send me a private message with your email address. Also tell me what kind of e-reader you can use. My copy is in English -- I am not sure that Anne's books have been translated into other languages.


----------



## Hamid (Jan 27, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I will lend you a copy of the electronic book, if you want. If you would like to do this, please send me a private message with your email address. Also tell me what kind of e-reader you can use. My copy is in English -- I am not sure that Anne's books have been translated into other languages.


Thank you for helping me. I don't have your email address.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi, Hamid -- you may want to edit your last post to remove your email address. Anyone can read public posts like this, and that's not such a good idea. It is better to keep your personal contact information private. I got your PM (private message). Thanks!


----------

